# Wanted: Baby Redfoot Tort in Michigan



## xLilliax (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey everyone
Really looking for a baby redfoot tort...sex doesnt matter.

Or if you know of any breeders.
let me know!'
Thanks


----------



## pappabear (Feb 10, 2011)

xLilliax said:


> Hey everyone
> Really looking for a baby redfoot tort...sex doesnt matter.
> 
> Or if you know of any breeders.
> ...



I have one, its 4-5 inch and completley awesome. pm me


----------

